# Sans or Papyrus?



## uwuzumakii (Feb 13, 2016)

I personally can relate to Sans more, cuz I'm very nihilistic, but I like Bonetrousle (Papyrus' theme) better.


----------



## Albuns (Feb 13, 2016)

The pudgy one is much better SANS Papyrus.
Kek.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 13, 2016)

Both of them are great and while Papyrus is really funny unintentionally, I do like Sans much better.


----------



## mintellect (Feb 13, 2016)

I love San's laid back attitude, but Papyrus is just so innocent and hilarious.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 13, 2016)

i killed them both


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 13, 2016)

marusu said:


> i killed them both



get out


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 13, 2016)

Why you gotta make me choose between my skelebros?

I chose Papy because spaghetti and NYEH HEH HEH HEH HEH


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 13, 2016)

man. I relate to both of them so much. Papyrus, a little more now that I think about it. But I just love them skelpuns way to much. So I like Sans more in design and personality. But can relate to Papyrus.
but, I'm gonna have to say Sans.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



marusu said:


> i killed them both



Why'd you have to do that now..
Sans and Papyrus are the best monsters in the whole game.


----------



## Espurr (Feb 13, 2016)

I VOTE FOR THE GREAT PAPYRUS!


----------



## Kaiserin (Feb 14, 2016)

sans is amazing, he obviously has my vote.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 14, 2016)

*Everything is better in comic sans.*

Yes I know perfectly well this is about Undertale but I've only just started to play and thus don't know these people yet.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 14, 2016)

why did you do this to me

i can't decide

both skelebros are amazing aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 14, 2016)

TeamSans or TeamPapyrus? OR TEAMMETTATON??????


----------



## Horus (Feb 15, 2016)

Why choose though


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 15, 2016)

I love Sans' character; he's so chill, yet so... _unexpected_. With Papyrus, it's always a good time, which is fun and all for a while, but with Sans, you can either have a good time or a bad time, depending on your choices, and that's what I really like. I love how Sans was developed throughout the game; he's so caring, he's so witty, plus he's such a treat. <3 He's the kind of lazy bones I want to get with ehehehehe.
Megalovania is also my most favorite OST in the game aaaaa.
(Am I horrible person for enjoying battling Sans? His battle is my stress reliever omfg.)



Horus said:


> Why choose though
> -snip-


Oh my god I hope that picture burns in hell.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 15, 2016)

Horus said:


> Why choose though



NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE HELL NO
*holy water* *tosses bible* NOPE NOPE


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

Papyrus for sure!


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 16, 2016)

Puns or pasta? I say puns, they are better


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 16, 2016)

i think sans is just adorable and i love his sense of humor <3


----------



## teto (Feb 16, 2016)

PAPYRUS FOREVER.
He's so cute and innocent and everything I want to be.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 16, 2016)

Eh I find Papyrus quite...irritating at times?

Sans' character is really interesting tbh, and there's a lot more to him than you think


----------



## Pearls (Feb 16, 2016)

I like papyrus


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Feb 17, 2016)

I really like Sans, but there's something about Papyrus's innocence and refusal to give up that I like a lot.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 19, 2016)

░▄▀▄▀▀▀▀▄▀▄░░░░░░░░░
░█░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░▄░
█░░▀░░▀░░░░░▀▄▄░░█░█
█░▄░█▀░▄░░░░░░░▀▀░░█
█░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░█
█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
░█░░▄▄░░▄▄▄▄░░▄▄░░█░
░█░▄▀█░▄▀░░█░▄▀█░▄▀░
░░▀░░░▀░░░░░▀░░░▀░░░

Help this dog take over TBT by copying and pasting this dog every where.﻿

but sans


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 19, 2016)

N e s s said:


> ░▄▀▄▀▀▀▀▄▀▄░░░░░░░░░
> ░█░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░▄░
> █░░▀░░▀░░░░░▀▄▄░░█░█
> █░▄░█▀░▄░░░░░░░▀▀░░█
> ...



we must be bruthers


----------



## riummi (Feb 19, 2016)

sans is real cool and all but papyrus is just too adorable


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2016)

Papyrus is funny so I like him better.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 21, 2016)

░▄▀▄▀▀▀▀▄▀▄░░░░░░░░░
░█░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░▄░
█░░▀░░▀░░░░░▀▄▄░░█░█
█░▄░█▀░▄░░░░░░░▀▀░░█
█░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░█
█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
░█░░▄▄░░▄▄▄▄░░▄▄░░█░
░█░▄▀█░▄▀░░█░▄▀█░▄▀░
░░▀░░░▀░░░░░▀░░░▀░░░
bump


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 23, 2016)

Look at my sig and guess 

I love Papy so much but I just love everything about Sans.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 24, 2016)

Sans or Papyrus... Yeah they are good....
But... Chara.  Oh yeeeeaaaaaah.... *evil laugh*

#DemonLordChara

#CharaAmiibo


----------



## PrincessKiwi (Feb 26, 2016)

How could you ask me to choose? ;v;


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 27, 2016)

I love them both, but am partial to Papyrus. He's so hammy, I can't help but love him. It was awful killing him in a genocide run, I'm never doing it again.


----------



## V-drift (Apr 28, 2016)

Although I related myself more like Papyrus, I like Sans more for his bad puns which still made me laugh and the way he cares for everyone.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 28, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> get out


Why get out?... They did what Chara would have done...

But personally for me. I would choose Sans because I am quite lazy irl anyway... xD


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 1, 2016)

Papyrus is sweeter and therefore better. Riot.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2016)

Comic Sans! When I was in middle school, I used it to write many terrible fanfictions. It will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (May 16, 2016)

Sans, gotta go for sans. He's so cool headed :3


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

*Crashes through the window*NO THE POLL CLOSED XD


----------

